# Getting Out Of A Frozen Screen/App.



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Is there any other way of getting out of a frozen app or screen besides unplugging the Tivo? I know unplugging the Tivo is not good for the device so I really don't like doing it. Lets say I'm watching a video on Youtube or Plex and it freezes (no response from the remote, the Tivo does light up when a remote button is pressed but it doesn't respond), what other way is there of getting back to the main Tivo menu or live TV?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sometimes it gets super-jammed, sometimes it's only "mostly" jammed. This is the order I try:

1. Tivo button
2. Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - Play - Play (reboots the HDUI)
3. 666-Clear (reboots box, can take 30 seconds to kick in)
4. Pull the cord.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks BigJim, I'll give those codes a try the next time it gets stuck.:up:


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had success using the iPhone app virtual remote when the physical remote wasn't working and the screen was stuck. TiVo button and switching to a recording worked to unstick it IIRC.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. I've been a Tivo user for 14 years and have never seen that list! Thanks! We have one problem Premiere that I know I'll get to try these on. We need to reboot it at least every other week.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks mrizzo, never even thought of trying the app to try to un-stick it, if one of those codes don't work I'll give it a try.


----------



## jp4890450 (11 mo ago)

Why does my TiVo remote keep blinking light and doesn't respond to the tv


----------

